# July 2009 BMQ



## mssdonna

I just got my call today  for July 13th BMQ, I get sworn in at the Edmonton CFRC and fly out July 11 and start July 13th. Anybody else signed up for these dates?
I'm soo excited I can barely contain myself. ;D


----------



## Kevin_M

I remember when I was so happy to go do basic and quickly couldn't wait for it to be over.


----------



## xxmixkexx

Hopefully I will get in around then. I have my interview tuesday.


----------



## TopHatCat

Wierd... I got July 6th. 

 Good luck.


----------



## Cooldevil789

:camo: I am finishing up my testing Wednesday, I will hopefully be in that BMQ class with either of you too. Definitely looking forward to it. 

What careers are you guys looking to get into?
I myself am a Combat Engineer


----------



## mssdonna

I'm going AVS but my first pick was AVN but the recruiter(Edmonton) said all the AVN positions had been filled and put me in for AVS since it was my second choice.


----------



## aesop081

Cooldevil789 said:
			
		

> I myself am a Combat Engineer



[cough]
*Not yet * 
[/cough]


----------



## LukerB

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> [cough]
> *Not yet *
> [/cough]



Surprise Surpise, another completely uncalled for post by CDN Aviator. Seriously, you're doing the same thing in the June BMQ thread. Have you noticed the replies to your previous posts there also? Why do you even bother posting in the Basic Training section, especially if you have nothing good to say?

Cooldevil789, I hope that you get your career as a Combat Engineer. I have a friend here in Barrie, Ontario who is going through the process for the same career. He's also quite excited. CDN Aviator is right, you haven't gotten the job yet, so it would be more correct to say "I APPLIED for Combat Engineer", but I'm into your enthusiasm and wish you the best of luck  . It's a pretty awesome feeling when you get that phone call!
All the best,
Luke.


----------



## TopHatCat

Cooldevil789 said:
			
		

> :camo: I am finishing up my testing Wednesday, I will hopefully be in that BMQ class with either of you too. Definitely looking forward to it.
> 
> What careers are you guys looking to get into?
> I myself am a Combat Engineer



 I accepted an offer for Infantry Soldier in PPCLI.


----------



## Cooldevil789

Aye, Sorry for my ignorance.

You are right, I am not yet, but that is the position I applied for. I am hoping to get a call for the job.

And thank you luker.

CDN Aviator:
There is no need to be ignorant, listen ignorance is bliss my friend. I worded my statement wrong. Please be a little more forgiving of such mistakes, nobody likes obscene criticism


----------



## aesop081

Cooldevil789 said:
			
		

> CDN Aviator:
> There is no need to be ignorant,



Was not being ignorant. I spent 11 years of my CF career as a Sapper and was pretty damned proud of the day i was allowed to call myself one. Your turn will come and i wish you the best of luck.


----------



## boboyer

I have all my CFAT, Aptitude and interview on June 2nd, assuming that all goes well I hope to be off to basic sometime in July. Infantry.  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe

Just a bit of advice:  Some of you may want to grow thicker skin before BMQ.


----------



## Tulach Ard

xxmixkexx said:
			
		

> Hopefully I will get in around then. I have my interview tuesday.



You going Res or RegF? I would doubt that you will get in that fast after interview. Although it is totally case by case basis(so there is a chance) its unlikely. I had my exam/interview and med all in a few weeks back in April. Passed all with flying colours and had "recommended for immediate enrollment" written in my file. April 27th I was told I was looking at about 4-5 days before my call...its now almost three weeks later and not a bleedin' thing. Don't post your hopes on it.


----------



## Gary D. in SK

Tulach, have you heard what the hold up is?  I heard the same on Apr. 29th.  Today I called and my file manager tells me they haven't got my Criminal record check back and it's been nearly 3 weeks too.  She said she'd contact them today.  The really crappy part is there are only two openings for my first choice left, and my second is full.  So either they hustle it up or I get offered third choice (which is a long way from first).  Just when you thought that the waiting couldn't get any more stressful.


----------



## Tulach Ard

No I haven't yet found out what the holdup is. I actually thought that all that "back check" stuff was finished, as I was called by someone that said she was in charge of my back check....long before I even had my medical. From what I gathered everything was already taken care of by the time my med rolled around (april 27th) 

I am going to call them, just trying to find time when they are open and I am not at work :

So did your file manager say how long or what is involved in speeding up criminal record check?


----------



## Gary D. in SK

No she was simply e-mailing them to inquire as to why it had not been returned yet and prod them a little.  Funny thing is I am fairly certain she told me my Back Check was completed a while ago too (like my second phone call over a month ago).  Ironically in my civilian career I have gone through CSIS security checks that made this one look pretty rudimentary by comparison.


----------



## Nickgray

Just got my call 20 May, 2009 for the July 13 BMQ in St. Jean (flight from Calgary to Montreal 11 July, 2009).


----------



## Tulach Ard

Gary D. in SK said:
			
		

> No she was simply e-mailing them to inquire as to why it had not been returned yet and prod them a little.  Funny thing is I am fairly certain she told me my Back Check was completed a while ago too (like my second phone call over a month ago).  Ironically in my civilian career I have gone through CSIS security checks that made this one look pretty rudimentary by comparison.



Well I called and left a message for my file manager last night to call me in the AM...no call back. So I called again and finally got a live person, only to find out that my "file manager" was re-posted to teach a course in Ontario, WEEKS ago!!  Nice how they informed me. So my new "file manager" tells me:

"Well yes XXXX was moved, and all of her files just fell by the wayside."

Me:....*crickets*...."Um ya, so you wanna find mine please?"

WOW, are they organized or what! : so yes, frustration is rather high right now, although I suppose I should get used to this SNAFU.

*Growls*


----------



## Gary D. in SK

Wow that's amazingly lame!!!


----------



## Tulach Ard

Gary D. in SK said:
			
		

> Wow that's amazingly lame!!!



Sheesh tell me about it. So I am expecting him to call me back sometime today. Well actually I shouldnt say that, I should say, he is SUPPOSED to call me, meaning...I will be calling him this afternoon.


----------



## Drkrider

Good day,

This is my first post after lurking for a couple of months while going through the application process.  I'm not one to type much.  I  received a call today from my RC and they gave me a job offer for RMS Clerk (Army) Reg. Force.  My BMQ start date is July 13th.  Just thought I'd give a shout out to those who may be on their BMQ with me.  ;D ;D


----------



## Lil_T

where are you located?


----------



## freakerz

Currently waiting for the offer (pending medical approval) ... but the interviewer told me I'ld either go on July 6th or July 20th!   ;D


----------



## Drkrider

Lil_T said:
			
		

> where are you located?



If your question was directed to me,  my RC is in St. John's NF.


----------



## Lil_T

yes it was drkrider - sorry should have been more specific.  
Good luck on your BMQ.


----------



## Drkrider

Lil_T said:
			
		

> yes it was drkrider - sorry should have been more specific.
> Good luck on your BMQ.



It's all cool. 8)
Thank you very much.  I'm sure at some point I'll need all the luck I can get.


----------



## Aredpath

Just waiting for the official offer, but i called to check up and i was told i had been selected and i was on the July 6th BMQ. look forward to seeing anyone else on the course. I'm the short guy with the English accent...anyone on this course going Navy?


----------



## TopHatCat

Can't say that I am...


----------



## Nickgray

Regardless of trades, we all go through BMQ - although you're a week ahead of me - but I'll see you in St. Jean!


----------



## agenteagle

Got the call today. BMQ July 6th so I will see at least two of you there. We have one with an English accent well I have a Southern accent courtesy of the last 4.5 years in Louisville, KY

I got my first choice Field Artillery.

The hardest part is over (waiting for the call) on to the next hardest part (BMQ) 
Good luck to all who are waiting


----------



## davidsonr_91

I am in the PRes and there is no BMQ offered or at least no spots left for july, i have talked to my training nco about going somewhere else for bmq.  Has anyone else had this happen to them before and did you go somewhere else for res bmq.  Any stories would be appreciated.


----------



## coddex

I got my call early this morning. I'm scheduled onto the July 20th BMQ. Anyone else on that one?


----------



## Toad

Just got my offer yesterday afternoon for PPCLI.. I start BMQ on July 27th. Haven't seen anyone else post for this date yet but hopefully I read a few soon.


----------



## elninorey

i have my interview and medical june 9th and im sure that'll go well and i cant wait 2 hopefully see some of u guys in july

and btw does any1 kno if all the july spots are filled? im going infantry regular force


----------



## TopHatCat

Been reading comments from all over the place with regards to open July slots. Easiest way to find out 100% is to wait and see if you get on a July course ;D.


----------



## Nedep

Just got my call yesterday.  I start BMQ July 20th, guess i'll see you there coddex.


----------



## Supra

Well i got my offer a few days ago!! july 6th start!

looks like illl see aredpath and agenteagle there, im the guy I'm from BC with freckles lol


----------



## elninorey

i guess it depends what position u applied for cuz some ppl r getting earlier dates than others even though they got called later


----------



## IIMedicII

Hey, quick question, whats the average wait time for the call telling you when your doing your BMQ?
I was sworn in about a month ago, and had my nominations put in for both my BMQ and SQ on the 5th of May
Im just really hoping to get on this July 2nd BMQ and August 1st SQ
Oh, and Im reserves going for the Med Tech position

Just figured I would ask instead of opening a whole new thread


----------



## Lil_T

I'll be seeing you in St Jean Toad!  I'm on the 27 Jul course too


----------



## fuzzy806

It's official, July 27th BMQ. See you there Toad and Lil_T, and hopefully more that are still waiting for their calls.


----------



## Kenada

July 20'th, 031
See you guys there


----------



## Thibeault89

July 13th here anyone else


----------



## Cooldevil789

Well then, here I am still waiting. 

So I called the CFRC in Hamilton Monday. This is the response I get "Well our office is switching desks, so you can consider this week to be a skip week, nothing in our office will move this week. Please call back next Wednesday and we will see how your file is moving. But on the positive side, there are no negative notes on your account as of yet. Thanks for calling"

Hmm, that's unfortunate for me. But like he said there are no negative notes against me as of yet, and I hope there won't be an I receive my merit listing and a position in late July. 

When I finished up all my testing I asked the reception at the CFRC what was to be done next, I love the response I got. "Sit on your hands, and hope to get a call soon".

Boy that phrase is correct, but like I said, I'm hanging in here and I hope I get the call soon!


----------



## josh54243

PRes BMQ - July 6 - Wainright AB

Anyone else in?


----------



## Nickgray

Thibeault89 said:
			
		

> July 13th here anyone else



Guess I'll see you in St. Jean Thibeault. Where is it you're flying in from?


----------



## dangerboy

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> PRes BMQ - July 6 - Weinright AB
> 
> Anyone else in?



Just so you are aware it is "Wainwright", good luck on the course.


----------



## Gary D. in SK

It's UNOFFICIAL!   I've been informed that I am coursed for July 27th as well!   (yes you read that right)  The head honchos are still shuffling paperwork about my PLAR, trade qualifications, and my semi-qualified status, but my trade choice has been secured and my BMQ date set, now I'm just awaiting for the phone call to make it all nice and official.  So that makes  Lil_T, Toad, fuzzy and (potentially) myself for the 27th thus far.


----------



## fuzzy806

Congrats Gary!


----------



## Lil_T

Congrats Gary - hope to see you there!


----------



## mssdonna

Nickgray said:
			
		

> Guess I'll see you in St. Jean Thibeault. Where is it you're flying in from?



Guess I will see both of you there...........guaranteed I'll be the shortest one there so I'll be hard to see ;D.......unfortunately i don't believe that will be a benefit to me. :-\


----------



## lutherd

I too will be on the July 6th intake. Anyone else from Vancouver Island?


----------



## Gary D. in SK

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Congrats Gary - hope to see you there!



Lil_T,  I've been following your application progress since I applied myself.  You've provided some great insite, ammusement inspiration perhaps, to those of us going through the process as well.  Looking forward to meeting you in person.


----------



## josh54243

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Just so you are aware it is "Wainwright", good luck on the course.



Fixed, and thanks


----------



## Lil_T

Gary D. in SK said:
			
		

> Lil_T,  I've been following your application progress since I applied myself.  You've provided some great insite, ammusement inspiration perhaps, to those of us going through the process as well.  Looking forward to meeting you in person.



Wow, well, glad to be able to entertain AND inspire ;D


----------



## Mighty W

Basic for me starts July 27 in Valcartier Quebec. Coming in from Ontario July 25th. How sweet it is!


----------



## Thibeault89

Nickgray said:
			
		

> Guess I'll see you in St. Jean Thibeault. Where is it you're flying in from?



Yeah see there Nick , can't wait. Im already living in QC 4hrs away from Saint-jean. Where you flying from ??


----------



## Thibeault89

Pollock said:
			
		

> Guess I will see both of you there...........guaranteed I'll be the shortest one there so I'll be hard to see ;D.......unfortunately i don't believe that will be a benefit to me. :-\



Haha , see you there man :blotto:


----------



## mack333

Got the call last week and was told I have an offer for Artillery Soldier.  Anyone else get the call to start BMO July 27th?


----------



## fuzzy806

Congrats mack,

I believe there are about four or five of us going on that date. If you look through http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/86112.0.html you'll be able to see who else is going. Where you coming from? What date are you showing up in St. Jean? I'll be in on the 25th. See you there.


----------



## mack333

Hey Fuzzy.  Actually I live about 20 minutes from St. Jean so I will get someone to drive me to the base on the 26th.  I think I have to report there before 5:30PM so that's probably when I will show up.


----------



## pmath

July 6th BMQ, where my dawgs!?

Anyone else watching Stephen Colbert in Iraq?


----------



## TopHatCat

I'm heading out for the July 6th course too. 

 What MOC are you going for?


----------



## mack333

Hey Fuzzy806, what trade are you going into?


----------



## fuzzy806

I'm going into EO Tech, how about you? I have an Aunt who live in Point Claire, I'm trying to talk her into meeting me at the bus station and driving me to the departure point at Treudeau(sp?) I'd rather spend a few bucks on lunch with her then on the shuttle to the airport.


----------



## mack333

I'm going in as Artillery Soldier.  They're bringing you to the bus station and then you have to cross town and go to the Airport?  And then, go to the other side of town to St Jean?  Man, they're gonna have you go to all corners of the city for nothing.  I thought when they bus you in so you just go straight to the base from there.


----------



## fuzzy806

I wish it were that easy, I bus to Montreal central station, shuttle to the airport, meet up with the other recruits there, and finally we all board another shuttle to St. Jean. But hey, what's a bit of travel time when you consider what I'm going to get out of it. The down side though to be at the airport on time to meet the shuttle at 1400h, I'll be leaving North Bay at 0200h  It's only 8 hrs away.


----------



## mack333

That's gonna be a long day of travel----well at least you'll have two full days to recover before the course starts on Monday.  I feel kinda guilty as I'm just gonna get a lift on Sunday and be there in about 20 min.  Well, I'm looking forward to meeting you at basic training-----I hope we get a good group of recruits in our platoon.


----------



## fuzzy806

We may not all start as good recruits, but by the end we should all be good Pte's. I'm looking forward to the experience.


----------



## freakerz

Going to BMQ on July 20th! (Edit: Forgot.. it's a french platoon :blotto

And yes, watching Stephen Colbert right now. Quite funny, great for the troops!


----------



## mack333

I'll be there on July 27th


----------



## pmath

TopHatCat said:
			
		

> What MOC are you going for?



Infantry, RCR, don't know which battalion yet. Have you received your info package yet?
  


			
				freakerz said:
			
		

> And yes, watching Stephen Colbert right now. Quite funny, great for the troops!



Can't believe Obama ordered him to shave his head! GOLDEN!


----------



## mack333

No I haven't received my package yet but I should get it soon as the recruiting office told me they were mailing last week.


----------



## pmath

Cool. Have you checked out the "Basic Up" documentary series online? If not, check it out and prep yourself for the next thirteen weeks.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/english/1_10_8.asp?FlashEnabled=-1&amp;

Keep it real,


----------



## mack333

thanks for the link pmath and by the way----are you starting July 27th too?


----------



## freakerz

I suggest you check the french version of Basic Up too, it seems to be more "realistic" than the english version. It gives a better understanding of what you do each week... for example, there's no circuit until the week 4 (didn't notice that in the english version)


----------



## pmath

freakerz said:
			
		

> I suggest you check the french version of Basic Up too, it seems to be more "realistic" than the english version. It gives a better understanding of what you do each week... for example, there's no circuit until the week 4 (didn't notice that in the english version)



Yeah it seems to be a bit better, less socializing, more core stuff.

Mack, I'm starting July 6th. 

GO PENS GO


----------



## Aredpath

lutherd said:
			
		

> I too will be on the July 6th intake. Anyone else from Vancouver Island?



Yup, i'm living in Duncan right now..yourself? Shoot me a PM we might be on the same flight  :nod:


----------



## TopHatCat

pmath said:
			
		

> Infantry, RCR, don't know which battalion yet. Have you received your info package yet?
> 
> Can't believe Obama ordered him to shave his head! GOLDEN!



 Cool. I recieved my info package a while ago. I am also going for Infantry. PPCLI at the moment, but I have been thinking about it, and may end up switching to RCR. 

 Who knows, we might end up going on course together for the next while if everything goes well(or equally bad ;D) for both of us.


----------



## pmath

TopHatCat said:
			
		

> Cool. I recieved my info package a while ago. I am also going for Infantry. PPCLI at the moment, but I have been thinking about it, and may end up switching to RCR.
> 
> Who knows, we might end up going on course together for the next while if everything goes well(or equally bad ;D) for both of us.



Right on, when we get there, I'll look for the cat in the hat. 
Might want to inquire ASAP about the switch from PPCLI to RCR, as bureaucracies never work in your favour with regard to time.


----------



## agenteagle

Here is the run down for the July 6th BMQ

TopHatCat - Infantry PPCLI
Aredpath – Navy - Short Guy English Accent
AgentEagle – Field Artillery – Southern Accent
Supra – Guy from BC with freckles
Lutherd –
Pmath – Infantry RCR – Pens fan

So Aredpath, Supra, Lutherd, what trade you going in for?
I am swearing in July 2nd or 3rd in Toronto and flying out of Toronto.

See you all there!


----------



## TopHatCat

pmath said:
			
		

> Right on, when we get there, I'll look for the cat in the hat.
> Might want to inquire ASAP about the switch from PPCLI to RCR, as bureaucracies never work in your favour with regard to time.



 I asked already. They told me that it should be a very painless procedure as long as I do it during BIQ and before I get posted.

 I'm guessing they will ask our preferences again at some other point as well  ;D.


----------



## Supra

Got my 2nd choice MSE op

For you Islanders... I'm wondering if they'll fly you out from the island then stopover  on the mainland. 
My buddy who has been to basic a few months back flew out of Abbotsford, so im assuming it'll be same for me but im wondering if you guys will be on the same flight as me.
I get my itinerary when i swear in on June 18 in New Westminister.


----------



## lutherd

I'm going Comm Research. From my research on Air canada's web site (I was told that I am flying out of Nanaimo) my flight leaves at 0600 hrs and arrives at YVR at 0622 and leaves again at 1100 and I believe arrives at Trudeau at 1845. This is my guess based on my departure date and shuttle bus times at Trudeau.

What is everyones background?


----------



## pmath

lutherd said:
			
		

> What is everyones background?



My background is WASP, only without the P. 
I like to jam to Jimi, read and write politics, and play hard.
Generally speaking, I keep it real, fit, and in the know. 

Driving out of Toronto on the 5th if anyone wants to hitch.


----------



## Toad

Background.. Well let's see if I can prevent this from sounding like a dating ad. I'm from Sudbury Ontatio, which really should be famous for its oh so nice roads. I spend my days on a PC,reading, and PT, and nights at the boxing club. still not sure on my departure date yet, but I do know I won't be driving. And like I've stated in a before post, I accepted the offer for infantry PPCLI.

Glad to see theres a few people on here now who are on the same basic as me, and looking forward to meeting all of you when I get there.


----------



## agenteagle

Pmath I will live in Louisville, KY but I believe I'm flying out of Toronto. I'm not setting it up the recruiting office is. I was born in Newfoundland, raised in Toronto but have spent the last 4.5 years in Kentucky where my 2 kids where born. I work for a bank in the credit card business and take escalated calls all day so people yelling at me is normal (BMQ)  Only difference is this time they are the boss not me.

I would have drove down but I have KY plates and the said I could keep that at BMQ.


----------



## mack333

Trygin to see how many of us here got the call to start BMQ July 27th.


----------



## Lil_T

here.   :nod:


----------



## Tulach Ard

WOHOO!!! Got my call today! July 20th BMQ!
Flying out from Vancouver July 18th...anyone else?

I am going Reg F Armoured, and will see you July 20th-ers in St. Jean!


----------



## PMedMoe

Way to go!!  Good luck!!!!


----------



## Tulach Ard

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Way to go!!  Good luck!!!!



Thanks Moe! Feels good to finally know :warstory:


----------



## Kenada

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> WOHOO!!! Got my call today! July 20th BMQ!
> Flying out from Vancouver July 18th...anyone else?
> 
> I am going Reg F Armoured, and will see you July 20th-ers in St. Jean!




See you there!!


----------



## Mighty W

mack333 said:
			
		

> Trygin to see how many of us here got the call to start BMQ July 27th.



Here too, correction to a previous post, not at Valcartier, in St Jean at CFB LRS.


----------



## mack333

Hey Mighty, so you're starting on the 27th too right?


----------



## Mighty W

mack333 said:
			
		

> Hey Mighty, so you're starting on the 27th too right?



I am!


----------



## Toad

I shall see you there then, W.


----------



## Mighty W

Good Day Fuzzy and Mack, 
Congrats to the both of you, I'm looking forward to seeing the two of you there.
I will be arriving from Windsor ON, on the 25th. My trade will one day be Infantry. Cant wait to start!


----------



## fuzzy806

Congrats Mighty! Look forward to meeting you, and everyone else in about six weeks.


----------



## mack333

Congrats Mighty.  I hope you guys don't mind an old guy like me joining you on the course.


----------



## Gary D. in SK

don't worry too much about being the old recruit. I'm 38, so in the same ball park as you.  There's a couple of us over 30 and untrustworthy types on the July 27 BMQ.


----------



## Lil_T

Gary D. in SK said:
			
		

> don't worry too much about being the old recruit. I'm 38, so in the same ball park as you.  There's a couple of us over 30 and untrustworthy types on the July 27 BMQ.



touché, guess I'm grouped into that lot eh?


----------



## fuzzy806

I'm 31, 32 by the time we finish basic. same date as the rest of you folks. I was worried I'd be one of the only old(er) guys there, glad to see I'm not alone.


----------



## mack333

I guess if you do your job and do your best then age doesn't really matter at the end of the day.


----------



## fuzzy806

I agree totally. Here's hoping our extra years will allow us to deal with the upcoming transition a little easier then some of the "kids" may find it.


----------



## Gary D. in SK

Congrats Tulach!  Good to hear you got your call. 

 Looks like there's a fair number of us on the 27th now.


----------



## Tulach Ard

Gary D. in SK said:
			
		

> Congrats Tulach!  Good to hear you got your call.
> 
> Looks like there's a fair number of us on the 27th now.



Hey thanks! I have been following your posts (kinda) good luck with your waiting!


----------



## Chalky

I got my call a couple of days ago. Train to ST.J on Sunday the 5th of July. 

You'll notice me. I'm the pale one.


----------



## Tulach Ard

Chalky said:
			
		

> I got my call a couple of days ago. Train to ST.J on Sunday the 5th of July.
> 
> You'll notice me. I'm the pale one.



I most likely wont see you if you start on July 5th... I dont start till 2 weeks later, and besides...I am so pale I am almost see-through ;D hehe. Good luck!!


----------



## TopHatCat

Chalky said:
			
		

> I got my call a couple of days ago. Train to ST.J on Sunday the 5th of July.
> 
> You'll notice me. I'm the pale one.



 What MOC are you going for?


----------



## Aredpath

NESOP was the MOC for me. 

Brief background: was born in England and moved to Montreal in 2001 and then out west to BC in 2005. Work at Canadian Tire as the Sports Manager, well only for another 12 days or so haha. Like to play guitar, 4x4ing, fishing and rugby. Going to book my own flight so i can see the parents before BMQ starts. 

Really really need to get up to speed with my running :S i'm going to be toast haha


----------



## lutherd

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> I most likely wont see you if you start on July 5th... I dont start till 2 weeks later, and besides...I am so pale I am almost see-through ;D hehe. Good luck!!




well it looks like many of us are going to be getting some well needed sun this summer.

Aredpath; were in BC are you? and what day do you start?


----------



## Chalky

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> I most likely wont see you if you start on July 5th... I dont start till 2 weeks later, and besides...I am so pale I am almost see-through ;D hehe. Good luck!!



whatever, I'm so pale that if I go to the beach I'll burst into flames



			
				TopHatCat said:
			
		

> What MOC are you going for?



Combat Engineer


----------



## lutherd

I'm just wondering where everybody else is (for July 6), fitness wise. 

I just started getting back into shape again the day I got the call (22/5/09). I am currently running 3.5km non stop in 18 min flat, have done the shuttle run and surpassed the stage 6 or 6.5 (depending on where you look), and am able to do well more than the required push-ups, sit-ups and the suggested amount of pull ups. I plan on doing 5km once I get my new shoes this week. Currently I am running 5 days a week and doing other forms of PT 2-3 days. I am asking this because I am worried about the shape I am in, and I really don't want to make things harder on you guys PT wise. I know that we have about three weeks before we begin so I am positive that I will be able to do the requirements but as I said I don't wont to bring the others down. Should I step up what I am doing, ie running twice a day, working out more ext

Thanks for your input guys...
Rick


----------



## cdnsoldier1982

Rick,

As long as you can do the standards you will be fine, however what you should have already learned is that you are always striving to be better, so if you think that running 3.5-5km is all you can do than great be happy. If you think you can do better strive to do a little more each time and continually try to improve and get used to PT as it will become a huge part of your CF life.  As for the "suggested push ups etc" those are the MINIMUM standards I guarantee that you will be doing a hell of a lot more than the minimum by the time you leave BMQ so continue to do as many as you can an improve on what you can already do.  I am glad to see though you are asking this question because you are worried about the team and dragging them down shows the true qualities of a CF soldier.  Good luck on BMQ and welcome to the family.


----------



## lutherd

cdnsoldier1982

Thanks for your response, I have every intention to continue upping what I am doing. When I started running I was barely able to do 1 km without stopping (as I said I am now doing 3.5 without walking). When I started I hated running, now I do in because I can see my progress and see that I am getting better; this I like! I plan on running everyday starting this week and have mapped out 5 km in my neighbourhood and plan on doing that and continuing past the 5 k mark until I can't run any more. I have worked out a push-up/sit-up routine based on something that I have read on this site:

My version of push-up poker:

Red cards = push ups
Black cards = sit ups
2-10 = that number of corresponding reps
face card = 15
ace = 20

I am doing half of the pack right know.

Can anyone else recommend anything that they are doing that they find to be working for them?

Rick


----------



## pmath

lutherd said:
			
		

> My version of push-up poker:
> 
> Red cards = push ups
> Black cards = sit ups
> 2-10 = that number of corresponding reps
> face card = 15
> ace = 20



Rick, that's a solid way of motivating yourself! I bet you can make the entire deck before the end of the month.

For me, music (rage, audioslave, rise against whatever floats your boat) with a good beat is a great way to keep yourself at a good tempo. I find it keeps me from psyching myself out. Oh yeah, and the louder it is, the more endorphins you kick out and the more you can do!

With regard to running, I'm doing a hilly 7.5-10k in 40-60mins, three times a week. The motivation being my earlier time, and if I walk, I get eaten by mosquitoes. Sometimes I do walk, depending on how much I've eaten/drank.
The rush you get when you look at your watch and see that you're coming up to your previous time is good enough for me. That final push is always worth it, and I always sprint with whatever is left in me for the last 100m, as you know the instructors are going to be right there behind you telling you to pick up your feet... 

Keep it up Rick, I'm glad to hear our July 6th team is in action already!
I look forward to getting our asses kicked together, 

Paul

T-minus 21 days and counting.


----------



## ACLark

Hey guys!!

I was browsing around here last night, reading and such. Some of these forums have been nothing less than  awesome. So i decided to register! 

As for basic, I'm starting July 6th! 
I'm so excited at this point I can hardly sleep at night!!


----------



## mack333

I got my envelope a couple of days ago and I have a letter stating that my course number is 0270E.  Anybody else have that course number as I'm pretty sure that there is more than one course starting on July 27th.


----------



## Lil_T

I won't know til I get sworn in on the 14th.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Congrats on getting your offer LIL T, if you didn't already know the RMO reconsidered me and I was told I should be getting and offer by the 22 of this month and could be starting late July or early August, maybe I'll see yea there if not then you'll probably be a week or two ahead of me. Good Luck!


----------



## TopHatCat

ACLark said:
			
		

> Hey guys!!
> 
> I was browsing around here last night, reading and such. Some of these forums have been nothing less than  awesome. So i decided to register!
> 
> As for basic, I'm starting July 6th!
> I'm so excited at this point I can hardly sleep at night!!



 What MOC are you going for?


----------



## lutherd

ACLark

Welcome to the forum, nice to "see" another face, who will be in on July 6th.


----------



## Thermal

Sworn in: July 2nd, 2009
BMQ starts on: July 20th, 2009

It's official now...
I will look forward to see some new faces there. Hooah!


----------



## pmath

Swore in today, got my package, good to go! 

Gearing up for July 5th!  :cdnsalute:

I'm thinking that all enrolling for the 5th should wait to buy that second pair of the shave kit, as we can all hit the CANEX and grab the same stuff to really make an impression on the PO's. Working together to make our inspection as uniform as possible is always good. 

Paul


----------



## TopHatCat

The majority of people who will be in our platoon don't visit this site, so that's kind of impossible to arrange, especially at this stage  ;D.


----------



## pmath

Granted, but it's worth it. The recruiter today told me it's a good idea, so I'm just throwing it out there. Other platoons should note the idea!


----------



## Chalky

pmath said:
			
		

> Granted, but it's worth it. The recruiter today told me it's a good idea, so I'm just throwing it out there. Other platoons should note the idea!



ahh its you. 

I was thankful captain tischouser<sp> said the oath slowly, I was so scared I was gonna fuck up and say the wrong thing or forget something


----------



## pmath

Chalky said:
			
		

> ahh its you.
> 
> I was thankful captain tischouser<sp> said the oath slowly, I was so scared I was gonna frig up and say the wrong thing or forget something



Whoa! Chalky, which one were you? I was the one in the black collared shirt and Collin Farrell Miami Vice jacket.


...and do you have any photos?


----------



## benny88

Mighty W said:
			
		

> My trade will *one day* be Infantry.



*Emphasis my own*
Something about that quote just screams maturity compared to most people who feel they're entitled to a good job in the CF. Best of luck to everyone on your BMQ.


----------



## PMedMoe

Mods, should this thread not be merged with the July 2009 BMQ thread?  I think something similar is going on in the French threads as well.


----------



## Lil_T

TheDeepestGray said:
			
		

> Congrats on getting your offer LIL T, if you didn't already know the RMO reconsidered me and I was told I should be getting and offer by the 22 of this month and could be starting late July or early August, maybe I'll see yea there if not then you'll probably be a week or two ahead of me. Good Luck!




Ah congratulations!  I know you've been waiting forever and ever for this.  Good luck and I'll probably see you there.


----------



## Chalky

pmath said:
			
		

> Whoa! Chalky, which one were you? I was the one in the black collared shirt and Collin Farrell Miami Vice jacket.
> 
> 
> ...and do you have any photos?



yea I know, your user name is what gave it away.

I'm the potential combat engineer. photos for what?


----------



## pmath

check your inbox


----------



## Double-R

TopHatCat said:
			
		

> I asked already. They told me that it should be a very painless procedure as long as I do it during BIQ and before I get posted.
> 
> I'm guessing they will ask our preferences again at some other point as well  ;D.



It's as simple as submitting a memo.  It was done succesfully on my BMQ course and again on my BIQ course.  Two of the guys on my course were badged as RCRs by our Patricia staff in Wainwright.


----------



## pmath

Awesome, thanks DoubleR.

Hey all you July 6ers out there, 
On a scale of 1 to 10 (10 being you can run 10k in <1hr, and do 50+ pushups) how in shape are you?
I'm a 9 right now, 10k in about an hour on a good day (pushing it pretty hard and I'm pooched after), and I can push 50 MAX at one time... 

I just want to gauge how well we army.ca'ers are going to be doing through indoctrination.


----------



## itower

10k under an hour + 50 push up?   

If I can do it does it mean BMQ will be a joke to me?    ;D


----------



## pmath

itower said:
			
		

> 10k under an hour + 50 push up?
> 
> If I can do it does it mean BMQ will be a joke to me?    ;D



I don't know. Something tells me if the PO's see your not struggling, they will keep you going until you're shakin' like a polaroid picture...


----------



## itower

haha polaroid picture lol nice analogy!!!

you sound like a nice fellow!   Would be cool to meet u lol...  unfortunately i'm off to Valcartier in 2.5 weeks!

I'll pretend that I struggle then... no point to make any instructors jealous!

So far i can run 5km in 25 min or faster.. I gonna actually go for a run in an hour.
Do 60 push up (Record 80..2-3 yrs ago)
Do 10x true one hand push up (My record 30 with left arm and 12 with right.... what's weird is i'm right handed  ???)
Do X chin up...  I should practice this again... my record was 35 .. 2-3 yrs ago...
Do 100 sit up  (Record was 300+.. again this was 2-3 yrs ago... I had a near death experience doing mountain biking so I took an year off recovering.. and all my abilities went away...    :crybaby

Also due to the near death experience.... my left knee is a bit handicapped... while my left arm has a slightly dislocated tendon...also my back was injured from rock climbing....all this is hampering my progress...   :boring: :rage:   :'(


----------



## pmath

Dang itower! Sounds like you're going to be fine out there! 

Best of luck to you, perhaps we will meet some day down the line...


----------



## itower

Where are you from and where are going to be posted?  

Montreal here!


----------



## pmath

I'm from Toronto, hopefully going to be posted to RCR Petawawa. Although my goal is to go airborne, so I may have to go to Gagetown.


----------



## TopHatCat

Para-coys are in the 3rd battalion of each regiment. So, they're located in Edmonton, Petawawa, and Valcatier.


----------



## pmath

Oh thanks, for some reason I thought it was Gagetown. Good to know!


----------



## Cooldevil789

Cooldevil789 said:
			
		

> Well then, here I am still waiting.
> 
> So I called the CFRC in Hamilton Monday. This is the response I get "Well our office is switching desks, so you can consider this week to be a skip week, nothing in our office will move this week. Please call back next Wednesday and we will see how your file is moving. But on the positive side, there are no negative notes on your account as of yet. Thanks for calling"
> 
> Hmm, that's unfortunate for me. But like he said there are no negative notes against me as of yet, and I hope there won't be an I receive my merit listing and a position in late July.
> 
> When I finished up all my testing I asked the reception at the CFRC what was to be done next, I love the response I got. "Sit on your hands, and hope to get a call soon".
> 
> Boy that phrase is correct, but like I said, I'm hanging in here and I hope I get the call soon!




Good news bad news time.

I'm still waiting (Bad news) Good news is my name check and back check came back alright, CFRC Hamilton is just waiting on my medical file to come back from The capitol too qualify me for merit list. My medical exam went over very well, and the doctor said I was medically fit for travel around the world, and would be a good addition physically to the army.

So after this I managed to get a hold of my file manager and interviewer to check too see how the July BMQ for Combat engineers is, and there are still a few positions available for the end of July, so I am still holding out hope that I finally get that call!


----------



## Mastermind

xxmixkexx said:
			
		

> Hopefully I will get in around then. I have my interview tuesday.



I recently had my interview a few weeks ago. Other than some medical forms that I have to send back, I'm pretty much done. I had some back problems that've been really killing me the past few months, I thought it might've been something wrong with my back but luckily x-rays came back negative on any displacement. Ive been doing strengthening exercises with my back muscles to get ready for BMQ considering the load that I'm going to be placing on it. Still have to get those forms filled out before I can finish my application... I'm sad that I wont be in BMQ for july :-X


----------



## pmath

Well best of luck to you both.

I've heard of people getting a response as fast as four months, or as long as three years. Hopefully you two aren't the latter!


----------



## scottM

got "the call" few days ago !! anyone heading out for july 25th BMQ?


----------



## Lil_T

yup - course starts the 27th I'll be driving over on the 26th.


----------



## mack333

Congrats Scottm.  What trade are you going into?


----------



## lucasbutts

I got "the call" last week (pheww), and im leaving on july 25th from abbotsford, british columbia. I was told im starting my service on july 27th? Im going into BMQ hoping that i will continue on as a combat engineer  or what the old timers call a "sapper". I was wondering if anyone else is leaving from the same area around that time? Good luck to everybody who is leaving earlier.


----------



## Lil_T

just wanted to let you guys & gals know there is a July 09 BMQ facebook group out there as well if you're interested. 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/group.php?gid=86108761885


----------



## pmath

Thanks for the link lil' one!


----------



## TopHatCat

Lil_T said:
			
		

> just wanted to let you guys & gals know there is a July 09 BMQ facebook group out there as well if you're interested.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/group.php?gid=86108761885



 I joined. Seems like a nice idea in theory. Although I'm sure each platoon will probably make their own group when the time comes.  ;D


----------



## lutherd

Just wondering, does anybody going to July 6 go rock climbing; I am debating taking my gear with me.

Rick


----------



## aesop081

lutherd said:
			
		

> Just wondering, does anybody going to July 6 go rock climbing; I am debating taking my gear with me.
> 
> Rick



Sure, take rock climbing gear with you. But consider this :

1- You have nowhere to store it;
2- You are not going to a 9-5, Monday to Friday gig;
3- At the very least, you are stuck on base for the first 4 weekends....at least ;
4- If you do get a weekend off, you might not feel like doing something like that; and
5- You are just starting out your career. Do you realy want to increase the potential of getting hurt on your time off ? Have you considered the consequences should something happen to you ?

Just food for thought.


----------



## xxmixkexx

im on a july 27th BMQ now


----------



## Lil_T

there's a fair bit of us on the July 27th. wonder how many of us will be in the same platoon.


----------



## lucasbutts

xxmixkexx said:
			
		

> im on a july 27th BMQ now




what are you taking?


----------



## xxmixkexx

Infantry you?


----------



## suitorj

i got the call as well. i am starting on the 13th of July. i cant wait, it will be such a great challenge. I'm going in for combat engineer. see everyone there  ;D


----------



## lucasbutts

xxmixkexx said:
			
		

> Infantry you?



im going for combat engineer, you leaving from vancouver?


----------



## scottM

mack333 said:
			
		

> Congrats Scottm.  What trade are you going into?



thanks mack333 i am going into naval electronic sensor operator (Nes op) very very excited

-"lucasbutts" i am from white rock so well prob see each other at the airport !


----------



## xxmixkexx

Naw im leaving from ontario.


----------



## lutherd

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Sure, take rock climbing gear with you. But consider this :
> 
> 1- You have nowhere to store it;
> 2- You are not going to a 9-5, Monday to Friday gig;
> 3- At the very least, you are stuck on base for the first 4 weekends....at least ;
> 4- If you do get a weekend off, you might not feel like doing something like that; and
> 5- You are just starting out your career. Do you realy want to increase the potential of getting hurt on your time off ? Have you considered the consequences should something happen to you ?
> 
> Just food for thought.



I have considered all of those...... except number five, that is a very good point. I would say that the obstacle course is more dangerous but at least you are "on" if anything were to happen.


----------



## lucasbutts

scottM said:
			
		

> thanks mack333 i am going into naval electronic sensor operator (Nes op) very very excited
> 
> -"lucasbutts" i am from white rock so well prob see each other at the airport !



nice, do you have to go to the recruitment centre in new west on the 15th?


----------



## scottM

lucasbutts said:
			
		

> nice, do you have to go to the recruitment centre in new west on the 15th?



not to sure? but i am swearing in on the 9th. when do you swear in ? 15th i am guessing?


----------



## lucasbutts

I could not believe it when i went for my CFAT and medical to see that i was the youngest person there (being 19) ??? I thought i would be seeing alot more people fresh out of high school like myself. I guess with this economy things are changing... Good luck to all the older guys and gals!


----------



## Lil_T

Geez, why don't you hand me my walker and bifocals now  

Good luck to all the young'uns too ;D


----------



## Aredpath

Ok, so this is heading our way fast....and i am going to be honest in saying that i'm a little nervous now haha

Just recently quit smoking and having a bugger of a time with running and i don't want to let anyone down...but i'm going to keep on givn'er and see...

Can't wait, kind of excited TBH


----------



## Tulach Ard

scottM said:
			
		

> not to sure? but i am swearing in on the 9th. when do you swear in ? 15th i am guessing?



Woah Scott I am from White Rock and swear in on the 9th at the New West RC too! Haha I will be damned. Probably the only woman, if you see me say hi!


----------



## lucasbutts

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> Woah Scott I am from White Rock and swear in on the 9th at the New West RC too! Haha I will be damned. Probably the only woman, if you see me say hi!



im supposed to be there for 9 am on the 9th, pretty stoked.

"Aredpath" ive heard its not even worth quitting smoking before because you will end up starting again within a week aha. Just keep on the running.


----------



## josh54243

So i'm guessing no one here is going to be at LFWA TC for BMQ


----------



## mack333

I just wish I could get more support from my family, friends and entourage at work right now.  I can't believe all of the negative comments I'm getting from people because of my age.  I'm in the best shape of my life and I know keeping up won't be a problem.


----------



## Thibeault89

suitorj said:
			
		

> i got the call as well. i am starting on the 13th of July. i cant wait, it will be such a great challenge. I'm going in for combat engineer. see everyone there  ;D



See you there Suitorj, where you from. Im from Victoria, living in Qc for the last 4 years so ill be driving down to Saint-Jean.


----------



## Tulach Ard

lucasbutts said:
			
		

> im supposed to be there for 9 am on the 9th, pretty stoked.



Well I will see you there then, 9am. I assume your real name is Lucas?


----------



## lucasbutts

ahaha yeah I wasnt thinking about making a creative screenname lucas butts is my real name.... really looking forward to being ripped on about my last name...


----------



## fuzzy806

lucasbutts said:
			
		

> really looking forward to being ripped on about my last name...



Lucas,
My last name is Hunt, Chris Hunt. That's right C. Hunt, I'll trade ya any day


----------



## lucasbutts

fuzzy806 said:
			
		

> Lucas,
> My last name is Hunt, Chris Hunt. That's right C. Hunt, I'll trade ya any day



well... starting to feel a little better aha


----------



## Aredpath

oh man this is going to be fun. See you guys there!


----------



## traviss-g

lutherd said:
			
		

> Just wondering, does anybody going to July 6 go rock climbing; I am debating taking my gear with me.
> 
> Rick



Hey Rick, 
I wont be at BMQ with you, you will probably be done by the time I even get there but if you do take your gear could you let me know how it goes? do you boulder, top rope, sport or trad? I have been climbing for 5-6 years now and worked at a rock climbing gym in ottawa for 5 years so if it is possible to get some climbing in while i'm at basic I would love it. Have fun and learn lots at BMQ and good luck in the rest of career. Hope everyone has fun!

Travis


----------



## Tulach Ard

lucasbutts said:
			
		

> really looking forward to being ripped on about my last name...



HAHAH! No way! C. Hunt and Lucas Butts...GUESS WHAT? My last name is Essex. Yes....EsSEX. Looking forward to getting ragged on about that too... : Quite a trio we make.


----------



## josh54243

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> HAHAH! No way! C. Hunt and Lucas Butts...GUESS WHAT? My last name is Essex. Yes....EsSEX. Looking forward to getting ragged on about that too... : Quite a trio we make.



haha, if theres enough of you you guys can probably just laugh it all off


----------



## fuzzy806

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> HAHAH! No way! C. Hunt and Lucas Butts...GUESS WHAT? My last name is Essex. Yes....EsSEX. Looking forward to getting ragged on about that too... : Quite a trio we make.



Oww this is awesome. Think we could ask the recruiters to find us a T. Itz? We'd be the full package!


----------



## lucasbutts

I think the recruiters wouldnt mind trying to find "t.itz" ahahah


----------



## Supra

Aredpath i hear you on the running, i've been running steadily for months and seem to be progressing very slowly... i just hope theres a fat guy that can take the back of the pack spot lol.


----------



## pmath

No worries Supra, just remember that you can only measure success off yourself yesterday. What others are doing is only competition!
Push yourself to the limit everyday. You can't ask for anything more than that. 

Keep your head up! 
Remember, if you stay ready, you don't have to get ready.


----------



## scottM

i wish i could go train and get ready for when i leave for bmq (less than 1 month) but i just came down with shingles F-ing sucks !!! i just hope there gone before i leave. the doctor said it should be but i am just pissed i cant go out and run/train


----------



## lucasbutts

scottM said:
			
		

> i wish i could go train and get ready for when i leave for bmq (less than 1 month) but i just came down with shingles F-ing sucks !!! i just hope there gone before i leave. the doctor said it should be but i am just pissed i cant go out and run/train




... that is F***ING WEAK man, i thought it was bad having a flu and running everyday. Shingles would not be fun at all. Sorry to hear that, hope it works out for you.


----------



## Tulach Ard

scottM said:
			
		

> i wish i could go train and get ready for when i leave for bmq (less than 1 month) but i just came down with shingles F-ing sucks !!! i just hope there gone before i leave. the doctor said it should be but i am just pissed i cant go out and run/train



Hahha WOW! What is it the White rock air!? You are still coming to our swearing in right?
Hey...is it contagious?   *puts on hazmat suit for ceremony*


----------



## scottM

no its not contagious lol !!  I'll be able to tough it out   and ya ill still be coming to the ceremony for sure , i would not be missing that


----------



## Tulach Ard

scottM said:
			
		

> no its not contagious lol !!  I'll be able to tough it out   and ya ill still be coming to the ceremony for sure , i would not be missing that



Well at least it will be easy to pick you out at the ceremony=P


----------



## suitorj

Thibeault89 said:
			
		

> See you there Suitorj, where you from. Im from Victoria, living in Qc for the last 4 years so ill be driving down to Saint-Jean.


I am living in Sherbrooke at the moment. I am driving as well. can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## scottM

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> Well at least it will be easy to pick you out at the ceremony=P



hahaha, well its just a small bit on my back and i plan to keep my shirt on lol


----------



## Tulach Ard

scottM said:
			
		

> hahaha, well its just a small bit on my back and i plan to keep my shirt on lol



Oh...*peeks out from HAZMAT suit*
Hey have you gotten your security clearance forms filled out yet for the 9th? I am going into the CFRC today to make heads and tails of it, mine is rather...in depth.


----------



## lucasbutts

I wasnt even told that i had to fill out security clearance forms..


----------



## scottM

i still have not recived my hire package ! ????? i phoned on thursday , i am going to phone again today !


----------



## TopHatCat

There's not much to it. It just includes a security clearance form and joining instructions(available online).

 The security clearance is probably pretty important though.


----------



## IIMedicII

Wow, cutting in close much?!?
I got my notice yesterday.....I leave on Wednesday 

Anyone else on BMQ July 2nd in Edmonton?


----------



## josh54243

IIMedicII said:
			
		

> Wow, cutting in close much?!?
> I got my notice yesterday.....I leave on Wednesday
> 
> Anyone else on BMQ July 2nd in Edmonton?



PRes BMQ @ LFWA TC Wainwright? See you there! I leave for my flight in 3 hrs, cant sleep


----------



## Tulach Ard

lucasbutts said:
			
		

> I wasnt even told that i had to fill out security clearance forms..



?? Um you might want to check into that. Its your "hire package" call the CFRC and request them to email it to you. Its IMPORTANT...or so they make it seem so.


----------



## Tulach Ard

scottM said:
			
		

> i still have not recived my hire package ! ????? i phoned on thursday , i am going to phone again today !



You too, get one! I called and talked to my file manager, she emailed it to me within the hour. Not only do you need that paperwork for your swearing in, but you have to walk in to St. Jean with that in your hand to give them. At least thats what I was told when I went in there yesterday. If you cant get one let me know, I will FB you with mine ;D


----------



## TopHatCat

I swore in earlier today and you have a lot of paperwork that you get to carry to St. Jean, on top of eyeglass prescriptions and immunization booklets. 

 I'm leaving Deer Lake at 1825 to arrive in Montral at 1910 to catch the 2000 shuttle bus to the CFLRS on Saturday.

 I guess I'll see the other 6ers sometime after that  ;D.


----------



## Tempestshade

Do you need the actual prescription? Or just the glasses?


----------



## TopHatCat

It says in the joining instructions for the CFLRS to bring your prescription.


----------



## Tempestshade

Yea, I also read somewhere that you need your actual glasses, but I may just be making things up haha. Thanks anyways!


----------



## TopHatCat

I'm wearing my glasses, I know that much. I like being able to see ;D


----------



## Tempestshade

lmfao, funny how I managed to graduate with Honors With Distinction, it seems as though I am quite the idiot.

But on the notion of prescriptions, I will have to go and pick that up sometime haha.

Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## TopHatCat

No problem. 

 There are a lot of small things like that in your joining instructions. If you don't read it carefully, I'm guessing you'll forget some things that may cause you some distress in the near future.


----------



## Thermal

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> You too, get one! I called and talked to my file manager, she emailed it to me within the hour. Not only do you need that paperwork for your swearing in, but you have to walk in to St. Jean with that in your hand to give them. At least thats what I was told when I went in there yesterday. If you cant get one let me know, I will FB you with mine ;D



My swearing in ceremony is on July 2nd, and they never told me about this "paper work" which I am supposed to fill out before I show up for the ceremony. I even asked the person on the phone if there is anything I have to bring or prepare for the day and I was told just come on time with my photo ID. Now I'm confused and worried.

EDIT: Can somebody send me a copy of that form via e-mail? Thank you.


----------



## fuzzy806

Thermal,

I just spoke with my recruiting officer yesterday, as I had questions about the forms. He advised me not to worry about them to fill out what I could, and we would review the rest before,or after, my swearing in on the 6th. You can find the joining instructions here http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/ir-ji/index-eng.asp However, this link does not have the forms we are referring too.
Good luck, see you in St. Jean   Happy   day

Chris


----------



## Thermal

fuzzy806 said:
			
		

> Thermal,
> 
> I just spoke with my recruiting officer yesterday, as I had questions about the forms. He advised me not to worry about them to fill out what I could, and we would review the rest before,or after, my swearing in on the 6th. You can find the joining instructions here http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/ir-ji/index-eng.asp However, this link does not have the forms we are referring too.
> Good luck, see you in St. Jean   Happy   day
> 
> Chris



Thank you. Happy Canada Day.


EDIT: Yeah, I did some searches on this site, in regards to this form... Apparently some people get to know that form on the actual day of their ceremony. So I'm not worried. I will eventually get it when I show up tomorrow. Cheers.


----------



## pmath

I don't know about you 6'ers out there, but I feel like it's christmas!
Where my dawgs at!?


----------



## agenteagle

Pmath I am nervous myself. This is my last night living in the US as tomorrow I fly to Toronto to swear in on the 3rd and fly to BMQ on the 4th. 

The only thing they told me to bring was ID and SIN card. I have not been told what to bring or paper work. I go the things to bring from the St Jean website.

See you soon Pmath the beginning of our life begins soon


----------



## TopHatCat

What times are you guys making it to Montreal? I got 1910, which means 50 minutes to make the shuttle .


----------



## pmath

I hear ya Eagle, moving from the US would make me a lil' jittery as well. Just sit back and enjoy your free flights! 

I'm leaving my place (driving) around 0700 on Sunday, getting there for probably around 1400. Enjoy your first nights there, I'll be up and at it on Monday eager to get jacked up!


----------



## pmath

PS... YES I have a car so on our weekends off we can maraud around Montreal and blow our $ at Black Jack  :king:


----------



## Supra

sweet someone who has a car on course! cuz I know jack about the bus system there ha!


----------



## pmath

Supra buddy, your name is a type of car... LIAR! 
You had me all wet thinking you were bringing one to the Mega...  :threat:


----------



## lucasbutts

supra is also a skate shoe company... but on another note any of the july 27'th people willing to pitch in for a crappy weekend car?


----------



## Lil_T

I am bringing my car Lucas, but I'll likely be going home (Ottawa) weekends if I can.  Though I'm sure there will be the occasional weekend I'll stay behind.


----------



## Cooldevil789

Its getting down to the wire for my offer.

I was finally merit listed yesterday. The Captain told me that I should hopefully hear an offer within 1 week o so (Not holding my breath) But, I was once again re-assured there is still spots for Combat engineers in the 27th course. (Could be hearsay, or actual information)

still hoping I get to course with you folks. I'm just really excited that after all the pain and waiting, i'm finally that much closer!


----------



## pmath

Good luck to you all! I'm heading off now!
See you on the other side.


----------



## HalifaxGirl

I Got My Call, as well, I am leavingon a flight in the morning at 0630 for BMQ starting July 6, 2009, See all of you there who will be in the same... Woo Hoo


----------



## DPiper

Cooldevil789 said:
			
		

> Its getting down to the wire for my offer.
> 
> I was finally merit listed yesterday. The Captain told me that I should hopefully hear an offer within 1 week o so (Not holding my breath) But, I was once again re-assured there is still spots for Combat engineers in the 27th course. (Could be hearsay, or actual information)
> 
> still hoping I get to course with you folks. I'm just really excited that after all the pain and waiting, i'm finally that much closer!



Not sure that it matters about what trade you are if you get on course or not.  On my course we have 0 combat engineers.


----------



## George Wallace

DPiper said:
			
		

> Not sure that it matters about what trade you are if you get on course or not.  On my course we have 0 combat engineers.



Usually there will be a large number of certain Trades on one Crse, so that on graduation they can all move to their respective School and begin their Trades Training.  Most Trades Crses have 21 to 30 students.  Therefore, you may find 30 Cbt Engr hopefuls on a BMQ Crse.  Onezies and Twozies only put people into PAT/PRETC holding platoons.  That is relatively inefficient.


----------



## aesop081

DPiper said:
			
		

> Not sure that it matters about what trade you are if you get on course or not.  On my course we have 0 combat engineers.



It does matter.


----------



## Cooldevil789

Yeah, I was under the understanding that it does matter.


----------



## fuzzy806

Good afternoon everyone.

I just finished my swearing in ceremony today.  ;D I have to admit I woke up this morning with a sense of anxiety, and a jumble of nervous energy. Now I have an overwhelming sense of pride, loyalty, and accomplishment. If I'm feeling this good over the swearing in, I can't wait until October 30th for BMQ graduation. 

Looking forward to meeting everyone in person in a few short weeks.

edited for proper wording, and typo.


----------



## mack333

Anxiety------tell me about it.  My swearing in is thursday morning and it can't come soon enough.  These last few days before the swearing in is drivng me crazy.  I figure once the swearing in is done all will be in stone and  there is no turning back so I can start to really get ready for bmq.


----------



## fuzzy806

Good luck Mack!

It's an amazing feeling, all the running around, and the extensive waiting will be at an end. I hope you're as elated after the ceremony as I am. See you in a few weeks!


----------



## Lil_T

congrats fuzzy.  My swearing in is in 8 days and I'm still trying to wrap my head around it.  See you the 26th!


----------



## lucasbutts

fuzzy806 said:
			
		

> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> I just finished my swearing in ceremony today.  ;D I have to admit I woke up this morning with a sense of anxiety, and a jumble of nervous energy. Now I have an overwhelming sense of pride, loyalty, and accomplishment. If I'm feeling this good over the swearing in, I can't wait until October 30th for BMQ graduation.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone in person in a few short weeks.
> 
> edited for proper wording, and typo.





			
				mack333 said:
			
		

> Anxiety------tell me about it.  My swearing in is thursday morning and it can't come soon enough.  These last few days before the swearing in is drivng me crazy.  I figure once the swearing in is done all will be in stone and  there is no turning back so I can start to really get ready for bmq.



"fuzzy806", congrats man, mack i know how you feel, ill be there on Thursday morning as well. I remember when i was counting down the days from 50 until my swearing in.... the last couple weeks have just flew right by. Im getting really excited to be in st. jean the 27'th will be the first day of the rest of my life.  

Did you receive a certificate or anything written that you had sworn in fuzzy?


----------



## fuzzy806

Thanks every one, good luck with your ceremony. Lucas you do get a little certificate. I believe you have facebook, christopherjameshunt@gmail.com add me as a friend I have a copy in my profile along with a few pic's from the ceremony.


----------



## _Reaper_

Just finished reading this thread,  figured I'd make a shout out to everyone else starting BMQ July 27th in St.Jean.  

Toad
Lil_T
fuzzy806
Gary D. in SK
mack333
Mighty W
scottM
lucasbutts
xxmixkexx

What trade did you guys sign up for? I went for infantry myself.
Also,  see you Thursday at the swear in "Mighty W".  I would assume we'll also be on the same flight to Quebec too considering we're both from Windsor.


----------



## Lil_T

Congrats Reaper!

I'm going RMS Clerk... pretty sure I'm the only one out of the group of us so far


----------



## lucasbutts

_Reaper_ said:
			
		

> Just finished reading this thread,  figured I'd make a shout out to everyone else starting BMQ July 27th in St.Jean.



Edited for length,
Cheers _Reaper_, i'm going in to work towards being a combat engineer.


----------



## Mighty W

_Reaper_ said:
			
		

> What trade did you guys sign up for? I went for infantry myself.
> Also,  see you Thursday at the swear in "Mighty W".  I would assume we'll also be on the same flight to Quebec too considering we're both from Windsor.



  I'll be there Thurs at 10am. U can't miss me I'm the great big redhead. What Infantry unit hired you? The PPCLI have decided to give me a try.


----------



## _Reaper_

Mighty W said:
			
		

> I'll be there Thurs at 10am. U can't miss me I'm the great big redhead. What Infantry unit hired you? The PPCLI have decided to give me a try.




  Interesting,  My swear in is at 13:30.  There must be two groups that day.  I'm pretty sure it was RCR who hired me. Reg Force


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Guys,

I know you are new to the game, but the PPCLI or The RCR didn't hire you.  The CF did, and your Regiments will be PPCLI and/or The RCR.

You'll pick up on the *language* of the CF as times goes by, don't worry.  

Welcome to the CF, its a great ride.  Enjoy it.


----------



## fuzzy806

Congrats _Reaper_, We'll see you at the mega. Are you arriving on the 25th or 26th? After basic I'll be training as an E O Tech, assuming I pass POET.


----------



## traviss-g

Sorry to highjack the thread for a sec but, in my interview they asked me which regiment i would prefer and I said PPCLI but I am now leaning towards RCR, I know that they wont decide on which regiment to send me to until after BMQ and whatnot. And I know that they wont necessarily pick the one I asked for and that I go where I am needed, and that is fine. But do you know if I will have an opportunity to tell someone that i would PREFER RCR over PPCLI? Or do you suggest just telling the RC when they call me to tell me I am medically fit...which they will  :-\.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

If you want to change your preference to The RCR, just call the recruiting center and ask them to change your preference.  IMO, the sooner you do it, the better.  They won't get mad, but they may ask why.  Have a reasonable answer.


----------



## mack333

Well it's official-------I took the oath this morning so I'll see all you other 27ers in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lil_T

good stuff Mack - only 17 days to go  holy shit


----------



## coddex

Finally was sworn in this morning, see everyone who's in on the 20th course in 9 days.


----------



## traviss-g

Thanks EITS


----------



## Thermal

coddex said:
			
		

> Finally was sworn in this morning, see everyone who's in on the 20th course in 9 days.



I'll see you there on July 20th, coddex.  
I'm flying from Vancouver, and you?

EDIT: Anyone else from BC, flying from Vancouver to Montreal on July 18th?


----------



## coddex

Thermal said:
			
		

> I'll see you there on July 20th, coddex.
> I'm flying from Vancouver, and you?
> 
> EDIT: Anyone else from BC, flying from Vancouver to Montreal on July 18th?


I'm going to be flying out of Fredericton the morning of the 19th, looking forward to it. I'm assuming that coming from Vancouver you'll be flying out on the 18th?


----------



## NewellR

if you want to re-batch your posting don't wait to long.  i joined under the impression i was going PPCLI only to find out at at the very end of basic i was going RCR.  I asked for a re-batch then and low and behold i was sent to Meaford.    sometimes you get what you get i personally found it easier to be posted away from home for *training* its hard to miss someone but you miss them more if you can see it on the weekends. (in my case anyway)


----------



## PMedMoe

re*badge*


----------



## Thermal

coddex said:
			
		

> I'm going to be flying out of Fredericton the morning of the 19th, looking forward to it. I'm assuming that coming from Vancouver you'll be flying out on the 18th?



Yes, at least for me. I have to wake up early and catch my flight in the early morning on 18th.


----------



## Thermal

OK so far, after reading the whole thread...
I see,

myself,
coddex,
Nedep,
Kenada,
and Tulach Ard

will be on 20th BMQ.

9 more days troops!, see you all there.  :camo:


----------



## Tulach Ard

Thermal said:
			
		

> I'll see you there on July 20th, coddex.
> I'm flying from Vancouver, and you?
> 
> EDIT: Anyone else from BC, flying from Vancouver to Montreal on July 18th?




Yea I am! 8:50am Air Canada! LOL Were you at the swearing in yesterday in New West? If so we would have met=)


----------



## Thermal

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> Yea I am! 8:50am Air Canada! LOL Were you at the swearing in yesterday in New West? If so we would have met=)



Yup! 8:50am, same flight!  ;D
Yay, at least, it won't be a boring 5.5-hour flight alone, haha.

I was sworn-in on July 2nd, actually. I didn't see any females there in my group on the day, though.
I saw a lot of combat engineers in my group on the 2nd.


----------



## lucasbutts

congrats to everyone at the ceremony yesterday, im from BC but im going to be catching a flight to Montreal on the 25th, good luck to everyone going earlier


----------



## DanS.

Hello there!

July 17th BMQ here.

Can't wait!  :camo:


----------



## Thermal

DanS. said:
			
		

> Hello there!
> 
> July 17th BMQ here.
> 
> Can't wait!  :camo:



You mean your BMQ starts on 20th, in St-Jean?


----------



## Gary D. in SK

Finally it is all official.  I recieved my offer on July 9th, I swear in, in what is going to be a non cerimonial private meeting at CFRC Calgary July 23rd and start BMQ in St. Jean on the 27th.

They took quite some time sorting out my PLAR, and in the end are offering me my 3's providing I can demonstrate proficiency in a couple of areas.

I'm now on vacation on the coast and will be home on the 18th to get my stuff packed up and papework etc. in order, then back to Calgary and then off to BMQ.  That will be one hectic couple of days.


----------



## mack333

Congrats Gary!   I'll see you and everyone else on the 27th.  I'm probably going to show up at around 5 or 6pm.


----------



## scottM

congrats Gary !! see you there  


			
				Gary D. in SK said:
			
		

> Finally it is all official.  I recieved my offer on July 9th, I swear in, in what is going to be a non cerimonial private meeting at CFRC Calgary July 23rd and start BMQ in St. Jean on the 27th.
> 
> They took quite some time sorting out my PLAR, and in the end are offering me my 3's providing I can demonstrate proficiency in a couple of areas.
> 
> I'm now on vacation on the coast and will be home on the 18th to get my stuff packed up and papework etc. in order, then back to Calgary and then off to BMQ.  That will be one hectic couple of days.


----------



## DanS.

Thermal said:
			
		

> You mean your BMQ starts on 20th, in St-Jean?



Yes. See you there!


----------



## Thermal

Alrighty, DanS., see you there as well.

So far...,
myself, coddex, Nedep, Kenada, Tulach Ard, and DanS.

will be on the 20th BMQ.


----------



## DanS.

Thermal said:
			
		

> Alrighty, DanS., see you there as well.
> 
> So far...,
> myself, coddex, Nedep, Kenada, Tulach Ard, and DanS.
> 
> will be on the 20th BMQ.



Looking forward to it!


----------



## Lil_T

Swore in yesterday guys and gals.  Anybody else on R0270E?


----------



## Tulach Ard

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Swore in yesterday guys and gals.  Anybody else on R0270E?



I have to ask since I see most everyone else's course numbers start with R. Mine doesnt, is that normal or am I to assume there is an R in front? What is written on my sheet is: 0268E  Thats it. 
I am not overly concerned, the only reason I ask is for an address when my family writes from home. I would hope that the mail carriers can figure out my course number without the R...? If not, shall I simply stick an R in?


----------



## fuzzy806

Congrats Lil_T, I'll see you in 0270E.


----------



## Thermal

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> I have to ask since I see most everyone else's course numbers start with R. Mine doesnt, is that normal or am I to assume there is an R in front? What is written on my sheet is: 0268E  Thats it.
> I am not overly concerned, the only reason I ask is for an address when my family writes from home. I would hope that the mail carriers can figure out my course number without the R...? If not, shall I simply stick an R in?



On the C.F.L.R.S. instruction paper, it says...



> Mailing address:
> In order to ensure prompt delivery of your mail, ensure your family and friends employ the following address:
> 
> Service number
> Rank, name and initials
> Course title, course and platoon number
> CFLRS St-Jean Garrison
> C.P. 100, Succ Bureau-Chef
> Richelain (Quebec)
> J0J 1R0



I was wondering the same too, about the course number formality. My number says 0268E as well.
Maybe "R" in front simply means, recruit training class? as my paper says RCT TRG 0268E in full. But I'm pretty sure, just by stating 0268E, people at CFLRS mailing room will know where it should go. Maybe, we can ask about that on Sunday, Tulach Ard. (hopefully without getting yelled at for asking un-necessary question, LOL)


----------



## Lil_T

See you there Fuzzy!  ;D

as to why there's an R in front of my course - no idea.  it's what's on my message.


----------



## Tulach Ard

Thermal said:
			
		

> On the C.F.L.R.S. instruction paper, it says...



Oh trust me I know what that sheet says, about memorized the whole damn booklet. I think it should be okay. Speaking of booklet...have you guys all done your Autobiographies?


----------



## Thermal

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> ...have you guys all done your Autobiographies?



Yup, but most likely, our instructor(s) will make us re-write them (for un-aided writing skill). keep a copy of your original(as a reference) in case.  >


----------



## aesop081

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> I think it should be okay.



It IS ok......you are going, you are assigned to a course. Stop fucking disecting everything as if it was life and death information.

Jesus wept......


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Lil_T said:
			
		

> See you there Fuzzy!  ;D
> 
> as to why there's an R in front of my course - no idea.  it's what's on my message.



IIRC, the *R* stands for Recruit, meaning it is a BMQ serial.  The *E* at the end means it is an English serial, or *F* for a french serial.  

I think (its been a few years now since I was Staff up there at the Mega, so I could be wrong or it could have changed) the IAP courses start with *I*, the BOTP courses start with *B*.

So, you can see the pattern here .


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> I have to ask since I see most everyone else's course numbers start with R. Mine doesnt, is that normal or am I to assume there is an R in front? What is written on my sheet is: 0268E  Thats it.
> I am not overly concerned, the only reason I ask is for an address when my family writes from home. I would hope that the mail carriers can figure out my course number without the R...? If not, shall I simply stick an R in?



I am assuming you have seen, and know, the mailing address format while at CFLRS.

Mailing address: 
In order to ensure prompt delivery of your mail, ensure your family and friends employ the following address:

Service number
Rank, name and initials
Course title, course and platoon number
CFLRS St-Jean Garrison
C.P. 100, Succ Bureau-Chef
Richelain (Quebec)
J0J 1R0

You CAN give them the info as you have it now, and then update Mommy and Daddy if it changes some.  Keep in mind, YOU are the only person with your service number, so as long as they get that right and the rest of it, it will make it to you.

Your staff will likely give you the correct mailing address on the first day or so, as I am sure someone else will question the mailing address format, despite it being right in the JIs...


----------



## Lil_T

WRT the mail.  I was wondering what sort of guidelines there were.  Letters only?  Can we receive small packages?  I don't want to give anyone the green light to send something if I'm not supposed to receive it.  Know what I mean?


----------



## Larkvall

Lil_T said:
			
		

> WRT the mail.  I was wondering what sort of guidelines there were.  Letters only?  Can we receive small packages?  I don't want to give anyone the green light to send something if I'm not supposed to receive it.  Know what I mean?



You might need to check with the RC.


----------



## Tulach Ard

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It IS ok......you are going, you are assigned to a course. Stop fucking disecting everything as if it was life and death information.
> 
> Jesus wept......



With all do respect, have you never gone into a completely new situation before with many questions? Sheesh I asked a harmless question, one that I am not overly concerned about. A simple, KIND, answer would suffice. Thank you.


----------



## Tulach Ard

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I am assuming you have seen, and know, the mailing address format while at CFLRS.



Yes I have, and memorized it actually. I do realize only I have my service number. But when some things to do with the military are SO picky, it makes us newbies assume EVERYTHING is utterly nitpicked. Thanks for the info, it always helps=)


----------



## Thermal

Hmmm, 2 more days to go...

I feel a bit nervous, but my good friend told me that being nervous is good - It means I'll do my best to excel.

Packed all my stuff nicely in my bag, ready to go.
Vancouver was a nice city. I will miss this place.

@Tulach Ard, looking forward to meet you in person at the airport.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> Yes I have, and memorized it actually. I do realize only I have my service number. But when some things to do with the military are SO picky, it makes us newbies assume EVERYTHING is utterly nitpicked. Thanks for the info, it always helps=)



Understood.  Starting off in the CF is somewhat confusing.  Don't get flustered when you don't know something, 'cause there is something everyone can/should learn every day in the CF.

I learned today, for example, if you show up at the Sqn right at 0800, you will NOT get a breakfast puck as they are all gone, but the coffee is still good.   :blotto:


----------



## DanS.

Thermal said:
			
		

> Hmmm, 2 more days to go...
> 
> I feel a bit nervous, but my good friend told me that being nervous is good - It means I'll do my best to excel.
> 
> Packed all my stuff nicely in my bag, ready to go.
> Vancouver was a nice city. I will miss this place.
> 
> 
> @Tulach Ard, looking forward to meet you in person at the airport.





Hi Thermal,

I am feeling a bit nervous as well! I am packed and ready to go also.

See you on the green side!  :camo:


----------



## Gary D. in SK

According to the outline my autobiography will end about 1989 trying to stick with the guidelines.  Trying to include any information regarding the past 20 years is brutal if you are aiming for 400 words or less.  I think I'm down to about 640 with a nice bit on my parents former careers and a paragraph on extra curricular activities  when I was in Elementary school, but my wife and kids barely get passing mention.


----------



## Thermal

DanS. said:
			
		

> Hi Thermal,
> 
> I am feeling a bit nervous as well! I am packed and ready to go also.
> 
> See you on the green side!  :camo:


Looking forward to meet you as well!  :nod:

EDIT: This is my last posting for now. I will see all of you (0268E) at St.Jean! This weekend!


----------



## Lil_T

Gary D. in SK said:
			
		

> According to the outline my autobiography will end about 1989 trying to stick with the guidelines.  Trying to include any information regarding the past 20 years is brutal if you are aiming for 400 words or less.  I think I'm down to about 640 with a nice bit on my parents former careers and a paragraph on extra curricular activities  when I was in Elementary school, but my wife and kids barely get passing mention.



I hear you Gary, I'm having a heck of a time with my word count.  Almost tempted to begin my Autobiography a la Bugs Bunny "...I was born at a very early age..."  I'm on draft #3.  Did you get your security clearance paperwork done?  I had to track down all 5 of my siblings to get their info... not an easy feat when there's a wedding tomorrow and they're all going/ getting ready.. I'm a bad sister, couldn't remember anyone's birthday


----------



## Gary D. in SK

actually no, I haven't even got my enrollment package yet.  I'll be calling Monday.


----------



## Lil_T

holy cow!  Hope they get that to you soon.


----------



## freakerz

TODAY'S THE DAY!  > > > > :threat: :threat: :threat:

Don't forget to be there before 1800 and not 2000 as the CFLRS says!  :blotto:

I probably won't meet you guys since I'm on the french course, so good luck to y'all!    

If you see a guy with arrow-shaped forehead hair and huge eyebrows (portuguese) ... probably me!
Hopefully not in the WFT plantton!  :blotto:


----------



## Lil_T

good luck freakerz!!


----------



## lucasbutts

yeah freakerz, good luck...

6 more days...


----------



## Gary D. in SK

Well I'm off to Calgary to swear in, and then a day in Banff and fly out Saturday.  So I'll see you folks in St. Jean.  Oh and no I still haven't received my package.  I talked to the CRFC and they said not to worry, I'd get it all when I got there today.  Not giving me much wiggle room to get all the info I need for the security clearance form, but what are you going to do, just run with what I'm given and deal with it.  I've organized a a big dinner with the family and in laws, so I'll have them all in one place for a couple of hours tonight anyway. 

GD


----------



## Lil_T

Congrats Gary, I'll probably see you Sunday.  I'm the short chick with the short dark hair.


----------



## fuzzy806

Lil_T,

You're not in till Sunday? My instructions told me to be there on Saturday. Any other 27er's in on Saturday, or will I be a lonely boy for a day?


----------



## Lil_T

No, I'm not, I'm just driving in from Ottawa (about 2.5/3 hours I guess, no idea how long it takes to get there).  RC told us 27th people that we don't have to be there until the 26th.  I should be there around 1630/1700.  There will be a couple of people though that are travelling on the 25th due to transportation issues.  

I would have offered to drive, but I'm not keen on having strangers in my car.  LOL


----------



## fuzzy806

Well, at least I won't be the only one in on Saturday. Drive safe, and we'll see you Sunday evening.


----------



## Lil_T

Will do - I am programming my route into my GPS AND writing out the directions as well, just in case. Driving through Montreal scares the bejeezus out of me.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Will do - I am programming my route into my GPS AND writing out the directions as well, just in case. Driving through Montreal scares the bejeezus out of me.



Just make sure you cross the right bridge (Champlain IIRC...) and you should be good to go!   

Good luck!


----------



## mack333

I will be there on the 26th at around 5 or 5:30.  Lil_T when you drive from Ottawa to Montreal just make sure you're always in the right lane cause in the west island there are a kazillion highways that come together so just make sure that you are always in the right lane to be able to go from one highway to another and you should be fine.  Unlike Toronto which has one big highway Montreal has many many different highways----so it seems you're always changing highways when you drive somewhere.  Anyway, if you have a GPS it's impossible to get lost with those.  Have a good drive over and I'll see you and everyone else Sunday.


----------



## Lil_T

thanks guys.  ;D  If I'm not there by 1830 send out the SAR Techs!!


----------



## lucasbutts

Is there anyone catching a flight at 850 am saturday morning from the vancouver airport?


----------



## IIMedicII

BMQ finished!
on to SQ starting Tuesday 

*my tip for BMQ, dont open your eyes in the gas hut unless instructed to...or you like pain hahaha*


----------



## PMedMoe

IIMedicII said:
			
		

> *my tip for BMQ, dont open your eyes in the gas hut unless instructed to...or you like pain hahaha*



Obviously, you didn't do the drills properly.  :


----------



## josh54243

IIMedicII said:
			
		

> BMQ finished!
> on to SQ starting Tuesday
> 
> *my tip for BMQ, dont open your eyes in the gas hut unless instructed to...or you like pain hahaha*



K, I KNOW I'm on your course right now, but I gotta figure out who you are! :/

PM sent.


----------



## Gary D. in SK

Congrats to everyone on R0270E who made it through from day one, It's all over but the parading.  And to those who were unfortunate enough to get set back a few weeks, keep at it the feeling of graduating from this place is worth it.


----------



## Antoine

Congrats Gary,

I remember when you first came here asking about CF and older recruit.

You've made it !

Best wishes in your new career.


----------



## Gary D. in SK

Thanks, proud to be one of the guys who made it through in one shot.  A number of us older guys did well on this course.  Now on with the career!


----------



## Thermal

BMQ finished!

R0268E started with 72 people on week 0, and eventually 36 original members from the day 1 made it to the graduation on October 22nd, 2009. The grad parade was awesome! Although it was a tough and very challenging period for me, it was truly a rewarding experience that I will never forget.

Congrats to everyone on R0268E!
Wish you all the best for your upcoming trade courses!


----------

